# Where do *you* have your business cards printed? I'm looking for high qualtity...



## otherwise (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had very nice nice business cards since fall 2011 but am ready to move on from WHCC, as the definition of my photo-based cards are not nearly as nice as many I see. Any suggestions or recommendations?

On another note I would LOVE to be able to get smaller quantities than 250 cards so that I can change them up a bit every few months. Do you think this is possible or even financially practical? With WHCC I was looking at sixteen cents per card, and those were the nice 4/4 (double-sided) cards with UV coating to make them glossy.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2014)

I love ProDpi.


----------



## DaPOPO (Feb 13, 2014)

We used Vistaprint. We spent the extra 5 bucks and they are nice cards. I believe 250 for 20 bucks or less...


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2014)

It takes you a few months to hand out 250 business cards?
You may want to look at MOO Business Cards | Create your customized business card online

I easily went through 250 business cards _a week_.
I used Overnightprints for all your Online Printing needs, Business Cards and more | Overnightprints.com - They have nice heavy card stock.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

A business card is not a gift that anyone treasures.
Make believe that you get more money the more you give away - because that's the way it works.


----------



## thelittlewhimsy (Feb 13, 2014)

I really love the quality and feel of moo cards. They are thick, sturdy, and the quality is awesome


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2014)

Go to a real printer!


----------



## BritBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

There are a lot of great sites online where you can browse and order business cards. If you are looking for quality cards at a reasonable price I recommend checking out Designline Graphics. They offer quality cards with some unique designs and the price is pretty reasonable. I hope this helps.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2014)

Vista print did a great job on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 20, 2014)

I use moo.com as well. I like being able to use multiple designs in the same order. Its a great conversation starter because I let them pick their favorite design.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2014)

I used Overnightprints for all your Online Printing needs, Business Cards and more because of their robust card stock.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 20, 2014)

KmH said:


> I used Overnightprints for all your Online Printing needs, Business Cards and more because of their robust card stock.



not to hijack the thread, but have you ever gotten postcards or calenders through them? Prices seem pretty good, curious how the quality is


----------



## CCericola (Aug 20, 2014)

Since I chose a specific paper stock I have to use a local printer that can order the paper for me including cards, stationary, promotional material etc...

but if you are not concerned with specific stock Overnightprints is a reliable gang run printer.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 20, 2014)

4over is also good, but you need to be a print distributor or graphic designer to have an account.


----------



## Austin Greene (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been very happy with Moo.com. Every single person I've given a card to has commented on the quality of the stock and the images printed on them.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 20, 2014)

I use Vistaprint. You can go bare bones on the cheap or spend a few bucks and get high quality cards. Super fast printing/shipping also. I've used Moo before and prefer Vistaprint.

Just a thought...probably not a good idea to switch up your cards all the time. They're part of your brand, which is something that shouldn't really be in a revolving door. But, to each his/her own.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I used Overnightprints for all your Online Printing needs, Business Cards and more because of their robust card stock.
> ...


No. Only business cards.


----------



## slackercruster (Aug 20, 2014)

I do my own


----------



## Forkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Moo.com are awesome.  Their design system is super easy, the customer service is second to none (they emailed me to tell me my first design might not print well and even made design suggestions to improve the print quality) and the quality of their cards are awesome - mine are 3 ply with the middle ply being blue.  It's awesome.  You can also design both sides of the card.  I have my details on one side and a photo on the other - there are 10 to collect!

It cost £89 (GBP) for 200 and every time I give one out I get told "This is a really nice card, where did you get them?".

I love them.  *Love* them!


----------



## runnah (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Forkie (Aug 21, 2014)

^ Great scene!


----------



## SarahAnnCanada (Aug 21, 2014)

ProDPI.
I use them for practically everything - CD Inserts, custom disks, thank you cards, etc.  Amazing quality.  Lots of paper choices (and they'll send you samples when you open an account)

I have used VistaPrint in the past - amazing prices, and very decent printing, but ProDPI wins for me.


----------



## Santa_Claus (Aug 23, 2014)

I have used Overnight Prints for years and am quite satisfied (and I spent 18 years as a graphic artist). I especially like that they are offering spot UV for free, now. Great little punch of quality. If I had a MUCH larger budget I would go with Moo, but honestly, I get such great feedback on my current card I can't imagine a much better response handing out a card that costs 15x as much. Here is an off-angle shot to show the spot uv: the snowflakes, logo and filigree are gloss while the rest of the card is matte.


----------

